# Rochester MN Man Dies in Logging Accident



## Philbert (Aug 5, 2011)

Info is still kind of limited - here are a few versions of the story.

Philbert

--------------

Member Of Rochester Fire Dept. Dies In Accident

(ABC 6 NEWS) - Rochester Fire Department Battalion Chief Charles "Chuck" Hermann was killed in a logging accident Thursday afternoon.

It happened on the 3600 block of Herman Court at around 3:27 PM Thursday. Authorities say the Hermann was off duty at the time of the accident. Officers on the scene in northeast Rochester tell ABC 6 NEWS that the he was clearing trees on his property with two boys when he became pinned under a tree.

Fire fighters and EMT's attempted to revive him but were unable to and he was pronounced dead at the scene. In a statement issued by the department on Thursday, the fire chief said "The Rochester Fire Department suffered a loss of one of its members this afternoon in a non-duty related accident," read the statement.

Hermann served on the Rochester Fire Department for 30 years and was heavily involved in the community as a member of Firefighters for Life and as a board member at GreatDeeds, a no-profit charitable and educational organization in Rochester. Fire fighters stressed he will not only be missed by them, but nearly every person in the community has been touched by his life and his work.

-------------

Fire department battalion chief dies in logging accident
Posted: Aug 04, 2011, 5:49 pm
By Matt Russell
The Post-Bulletin, Rochester MN


Rochester Fire Department Battalion Chief Chuck Hermann died Thursday while logging on property that he owns, according to Deputy Chief Steve Belau.

Hermann was off duty at the time of the accident, Belau said. Details of what happened are still being developed, Beleau said, adding that he didn't know at what time the accident occurred. Hermann was an auctioneer with decades of experience who specialized in real estate. He was the owner of Hermann Auctions, a business that has been in his family since 1972. Hermann was a board member at GreatDeeds, a Rochester-based charitable and educational organization, and a member of Firefighters for Christ.

He was honored as the city received a Department of Defense Patriot Award in 2007, and he received the Mayor's Medal of Honor Award in December 2010.


----------



## deevo (Aug 5, 2011)

As one firefighter to another RIP Chuck
Captain Devon Hutton, Oro-Medonte Fire Dept, Horseshoe Valley Ontario


----------

